# New 1911 Owner....



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm stopping by to say hello. I've been on this board for a few months now, but as of today 
I'm a new Springfield owner.

I had two .40S&W pistols, a Sig P226 Elite and a Smith M&P40 when the 1911 bug bite. Of 
the two, the Sig is my favorite. I guess I'm just not a big fan of Poly guns, so I sold it back 
to the gun shop and bought a  XP9151LP Loaded .45ACP today. I'm anxious to get to the range 
with it tomorrow.

My collection....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice! :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:mrgreen: I am green with envey as the top two are looking real good. I have the Ruger.:anim_lol: That Springer should be a real pleasure to shoot. Due give us a range report on what you think of it. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone here on the Sringfield forum for such a warm welcome. I can't believe how friendly everyone is....


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

Springfields,Sigs,and Ruger. You could do a whole lot worse. nice collection


----------



## sernv99 (Apr 12, 2008)

how much did you pay for your Springfield? I'm looking to get something like that. My local shop has a stainless Loaded for $978, plus 5% tax, which i'm not liking the price right now:smt022


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Beautiful gun, I am jealous 
Why are 1911's so much more than the average poly gun; glock, MP, walther, etc.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a Springfield 1911 in 45 ACP, that I got about 9 years ago. It has the Parkerized finish. It is a good shooter, and has been totally reliable. It is more a mil spec model than a tight, target pistol. But it makes an excellent defense weapon and field pistol. I once had a Colt model 70, but I like the Springfield 1911 better. It is looser and more reliable than the model 70 was. 

That's a nice looking pistol you have. Please let us know how it shoots and how you like it!


----------

